# Dinah Shore makeup :)



## SonRisa (Apr 5, 2006)

So I didn't really take "makeup" pictures while I was gone but you can still see it in some of them . . .

White Diamonds Party

















Eyes: Stillife as base, Sketch "etched" in the crease with a 266 and blended upwards with 219 brush, Mink Pink and Cool Pink pigment on lower browbone with 224 brush, Pink Opal on browbone with 213 brush, Pink Opal, Reflects Red glitter and Fix+ on eyelid with 242 brush, Sketch and Carbon on outer lid with 219 brush. Pink Opal dusted on inner eye with 216 brush. Adorn Crystals next to tear duct. Blacktrack with 263 brush to line and Sugar half lashes with #3 lashes over them.

Cheeks: Refined Golden Bronzer to contour, Pleasureflush to highlight.

Lips: Little Tease lipliner, B-Cup lipstick and Tongue in Chic laquer

Treasure Island (black and red) Party
















Eyes: Beiging shadestick, Soft brown and Texture in the crease with 224 brush, Vapour on browbone and lid with 213 brush, Blacktrack to line upper lid and Suagr half lashes and #3 lashes. Flammable with 219 brush to line and smoke out underneath lower lashes.

Cheeks: Refined Golden Bronzer to contour, New Vegas MSF to highlight

Lips: Burgandy and Cherry lipliners and Rocker lipstick











Eyes: Beiging as base, Soft brown in crease with 224 brush, Velvet Moss in crease with 222 brush, Femme Noir in crease with 219 brush. Overgrown on lid with 213 brush, Femme noir on outer lid with 219 brush. #3 lashes Vapour and Retrospect on browbone with 216 brush. Tealo as upper and lower liner.

Cheeks: Refined Golden Bronzer and Summer Lily blushcreme

Lips: Subculture lipliner and Romanced lipstick


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2006)

u = perfection risa!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Girl All Of Your Pics Are Sooo Freakin Gorgeous!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 5, 2006)

goregous! i just bought rocker


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 5, 2006)

Honey,. I only wish that I could have 1/100th of your talent! Envy Inspiring!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Apr 5, 2006)

dayum.......someones sexy haha
beautiful job as usual woman....

hey have you ever worked at a store? im thinking of going to a macys but im wondering how it is there? I know you work at a macys so i wanted to compare....


----------



## devin (Apr 5, 2006)

you look fabulous in all the pics! love your hair in the last pics! beautiful makeup as always!


----------



## JesusShaves (Apr 5, 2006)

you have a body to DIE FOR!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 5, 2006)

sooo gorgeous!! what bra do you have btw, I wanna have a cleavage like you do!!!


----------



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_



_

 

This pic cracked me up! You look great!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 5, 2006)

I love the pics from the White Diamonds Party.  How was the weekend???  I want to go next year.


----------



## sandyisntcool (Apr 5, 2006)

gorgeous as always!


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 5, 2006)

What a fun bunch of looks!  I am amazed at how different Rocker looks on you than it does on me!  

Love that green combo at the end- but all of them are great fun.

Looks like you have had a good time!  Thanks for taking the time to share the photos with us.  It is always such fun to see what you come up with!


----------



## tracie (Apr 5, 2006)

if i had 1/100th of your talent, i'd be set for life. gooooorgeous looks.


----------



## stacey (Apr 5, 2006)

you working that bra! haha you look absolutely fab!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 5, 2006)

Geeezzzzz you are so sexy.


----------



## anuy (Apr 5, 2006)

seriously. if i saw you in the street, i would holler. and i'm not even into girls. hoooottt!


----------



## brandi (Apr 5, 2006)

those are very beautifullllll!!! looks like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 5, 2006)

You can truly pull off any look, they all look amazing.


----------



## Bexx (Apr 5, 2006)

good lord you are perfect. You must work out hard!


----------



## MacLover (Apr 5, 2006)

Dayum girl, you are a HOTTIE!!!!  

I love the pictures!  Looks like you had a great time.  I bet you are a blast to party with!


----------



## hiphopchick3333 (Apr 5, 2006)

You are gorgeous... really! I love the green one. It's really pretty.


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 5, 2006)

You are so hottt. And I love the last look.


----------



## sasse142 (Apr 5, 2006)

As usual you look awesome!  I'm really loving the reddish hair in the last pic!


----------



## user4 (Apr 5, 2006)

i am so jealous of the flatness that is ur stomack!!! ugh... u r one super gorgeous girl... oh yeah, and the makeup looks hot as usual... lmao


----------



## asnbrb (Apr 5, 2006)

hee!  The dj guy in the black and red picture is totally checking out your cleavage!!


----------



## Monique_MAC (Apr 5, 2006)

u look hot risa.  well thanx hun!....i love all ur pix gorg!

-mon!que-


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 5, 2006)

I love the red lips on you!  The other day I was thinking "man I want to see risa with red lips."  Thanks ofr reading my mind!  All of the looks look good, as usual.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_seriously. if i saw you in the street, i would holler. and i'm not even into girls. hoooottt!_

 

this i can second... you are the kind of woman that even i would stare at... and compliment my bf on his good taste


----------



## prsfynestmami (Apr 5, 2006)

Aw your outfits are so cute!  Looks like you had fun!! & Makeup is ON POINT of course.


----------



## turtle (Apr 5, 2006)

WOW!  You are absolutely stunning, and your makeup is perfect!  I love the first purple look.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 5, 2006)

it's unfair how hot you are.  and i mean that in the least stalkerish sounding way possible.


----------



## professionaltart (Apr 6, 2006)

i love your bathing suit in the 1st pic! i have it! but i dont have boobs like that!


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Apr 6, 2006)

honk! honk! you're so great, as always!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't know what to say! Stunning pictures!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 6, 2006)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## veilchen (Apr 6, 2006)

You're just a goddess!!


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 6, 2006)

Hot makeup and hot girl!!! You look amazing. Love your posts!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 6, 2006)

so pretty


----------



## hotti82 (Apr 6, 2006)

Amazing, girlie!!


----------



## User34 (Apr 6, 2006)

wow..the all of them are hot but those last two looks are AMAZING!!!


----------



## luminious (Apr 6, 2006)

where's your clothes??


----------



## samila18 (Apr 6, 2006)

ah, Risa, you are gorgeous!


----------



## OliveButtercup (Apr 6, 2006)

Ooh, I loooove the first pic!  Did you get that bathing suit top at Target!?  I tried it on yesterday!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Apr 6, 2006)

They all look gorgeous, particularly the last look, the outfit, the makeup, the hair, everything! Do you home dye? And if you do what do you use? That colour is gorgeous, love th style in the last photos too


----------



## NightMusik (Apr 6, 2006)

oh my.. just have to second what seems to be everyone else's sentiment.. that you are one HOT mama! lol  I'm not into girls or anything, but I can appreciate how gorgeous you are! Love the looks! You're the best


----------



## DJNina (Apr 6, 2006)

Girl you look great! I wish i could my tummy to look that again. But after two kids I some battle wounds! LoL

Make up is AWESOME like ALWAYS!


----------



## versace (Apr 6, 2006)

i like the first set the most...beautiful..um,and your boobs...no words


----------



## 1MaCaDDicT (Apr 6, 2006)

u look unbelievably gorgeous!!!! every pic ur mu is absolutely perfect!!!! love it all


----------



## SonRisa (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminious* 
_where's your clothes??_

 
I didn't realize that having my stomach exposed and wearing a skirt was the equivelent to being naked. *dust*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OliveButtercup* 
_Ooh, I loooove the first pic!  Did you get that bathing suit top at Target!?  I tried it on yesterday!_

 
LMAO! Yes! I found it and was like ohhhhhhh this is perfect for the white party because it kinda could pass as a halter top because it has eyelets and stuff. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-x-buttercup-x-* 
_They all look gorgeous, particularly the last look, the outfit, the makeup, the hair, everything! Do you home dye? And if you do what do you use? That colour is gorgeous, love th style in the last photos too_

 
I do home dye. For simple dye jobs like mine, I'd never pay for a professional. I use Feria deep burgandy or something.


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 6, 2006)

risa, u love your hats yeah!i love your white outfit!Everything you do is always awsome.I always look forward to your posts!Im sure you had a blast!

Allan


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 6, 2006)

beautiful, as always. i esp. like you w/ a darker lip, rocker looks so fab on you


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 7, 2006)

Rocker looks so good on you, I love rocker and sometimes think its too deep but I never thought to use cherry l/l with it to brighten it a lil, I will have to try that next time! Also I was wondering what did you mean on the first pics m/u description you said "sketch etched in the crease with a 266" what and how exactly do you etch something in your crease? Thanks and you looked great!!! 

BTW- I don't think you were naked at all...but if I looked like that I would be naked too lol


----------



## french-dessert (Apr 9, 2006)

keep posting !!!! u r my hero hehehe


----------



## orodwen (Apr 9, 2006)

lovin' 'em, girlie.  the title of your post forced me to come in today, after growing up on dinah shore.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2006)

may i have your boobies?


----------



## aligirl (May 13, 2006)

Girl..You've got skillz..I'm a fan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_So I didn't really take "makeup" pictures while I was gone but you can still see it in some of them . . .

White Diamonds Party
















Eyes: Stillife as base, Sketch "etched" in the crease with a 266 and blended upwards with 219 brush, Mink Pink and Cool Pink pigment on lower browbone with 224 brush, Pink Opal on browbone with 213 brush, Pink Opal, Reflects Red glitter and Fix+ on eyelid with 242 brush, Sketch and Carbon on outer lid with 219 brush. Pink Opal dusted on inner eye with 216 brush. Adorn Crystals next to tear duct. Blacktrack with 263 brush to line and Sugar half lashes with #3 lashes over them.

Cheeks: Refined Golden Bronzer to contour, Pleasureflush to highlight.

Lips: Little Tease lipliner, B-Cup lipstick and Tongue in Chic laquer

Treasure Island (black and red) Party
















Eyes: Beiging shadestick, Soft brown and Texture in the crease with 224 brush, Vapour on browbone and lid with 213 brush, Blacktrack to line upper lid and Suagr half lashes and #3 lashes. Flammable with 219 brush to line and smoke out underneath lower lashes.

Cheeks: Refined Golden Bronzer to contour, New Vegas MSF to highlight

Lips: Burgandy and Cherry lipliners and Rocker lipstick











Eyes: Beiging as base, Soft brown in crease with 224 brush, Velvet Moss in crease with 222 brush, Femme Noir in crease with 219 brush. Overgrown on lid with 213 brush, Femme noir on outer lid with 219 brush. #3 lashes Vapour and Retrospect on browbone with 216 brush. Tealo as upper and lower liner.

Cheeks: Refined Golden Bronzer and Summer Lily blushcreme

Lips: Subculture lipliner and Romanced lipstick_


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 13, 2006)

I think u pulled all ur looks off really well, "jazzy" looking hot for a hot night out.  The make up is flawless so beautiful gurly


----------



## jess98765 (May 14, 2006)

hahahaha.. that guy is fully checking out your cleavage!! hehe. i love your makeup girl as well as your outfits!!! if only i had a body like yours.....


----------

